# Plant ID



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Found this in lake Horton, in GA when i was down there for a bit. 
Think its a type of ludwigia, was REALLY red with the clay soil down there, getting greener leaves now here in my tank. 
ID?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

*Bump*


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is a very attractive plant now! Once it gets started growing at full speed it might not seem so great, but it sure looks good now. I have no idea what it is, though.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> That is a very attractive plant now! Once it gets started growing at full speed it might not seem so great, but it sure looks good now. I have no idea what it is, though.


Lol thanks hoppy  Hasn't grown over 5cm's yet, but as far as i can tell its most likely going to be a compact growing plant... And i will add more Fe to get those reds going again, working on that for the last week or two lately actually. 
Anyway thanks for the comments.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

DutchMuch, I don't know what your plant is either, but Ludwigia is a good guess. I've moved your thread to the Plant ID forum where it may get more attention.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Michael said:


> DutchMuch, I don't know what your plant is either, but Ludwigia is a good guess. I've moved your thread to the Plant ID forum where it may get more attention.


oh thank you, didn't even know there was such a thing! :high5:


----------



## Mike16T (Apr 15, 2016)

Really nice plant.. Would be interested once you have some to propagate.. =)


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

@Mike16T might be a while before then,
Really needing the ID on this first though of course


----------



## Mike16T (Apr 15, 2016)

DutchMuch said:


> @Mike16T might be a while before then,
> Really needing the ID on this first though of course


It does look like ludwigia but I'm not sure which sp.. 
I ok on waiting for it, just don't forget about me for this.. =)

You should make a write up on this if you can't find an ID. Document how the growth rate and such..


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mike very good idea. I will begin documenting it if in the next 3 days it doesn't get anymore attention or ideas on what it is. Hard to photograph from the sides in the position and location its in. Well see how it goes! When it gets more lengthy ill upload pics. Its still very short.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ludwigia glandulosa_


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Ludwigia glandulosa_


oh wow that's kinda neat! 
Thanks cavan, hopefully it does good. Still when it grows up more ill throw some more pics of it in this thread.
Seems its a difficult plant to grow (quick google search says) so hopefully I can give it what It needs.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Looking at the Plant Finder here is almost always very fruitful. I found this? http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ages/Onagraceae/Ludwigiaglandulosa_Bjarne.jpg which looks almost exactly like your photo.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> Looking at the Plant Finder here is almost always very fruitful. I found this? http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ages/Onagraceae/Ludwigiaglandulosa_Bjarne.jpg which looks almost exactly like your photo.


Thanks hoppy for the pic  
Ill look on the plant finder for l.g. and see what info I can scavenge on it...!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

*Despite its wide range, it is classified as a threatened and endangered species in Indiana and Maryland, respectively.*

Pretty interesting fact..!

Also saw that this plant can basically be used as a light meter, green leaves *not high light*, red leaves *high light*


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Well the plant ended up growing VERY large, took about 2 weeks to grow to the top of my tank. Witch was pretty quick! I cut the stem and replanted, and so the cycle begins....! I put the other stem though into my 40b, developing green leaves currently (first new set on the propagated part) but i assume once the roots reach the soil it will turn maroon. Not red, but maroon. Ive learned that when it was growing in my fluval i just couldn't find it in me to call the color of the plant just "red" had to get more detailed as it was _So_ red that i decided to get more specific and say it was maroon. (if that makes sense lol)

I will upload pics when new growth comes out of the stump in the fluval. the stem was 1/4" thick more/less, and the leaves were about 1/2" wide or so, and about 1 1/2" in length. Even when it was very close to the light.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

more pics for anyone else who wants to compare theirs to this.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Your's almost doesn't look fully converted to submerged growth.
Fully submerged I get this.









I've been selling for $2 a stem and can't keep any for me.
Always growing out more emersed to have it on hand.
Feel like a plant broker @ times.
Going to have to up this one to $4 a stem just to retain some!









For me this is almost a carbon copy of the polycarpa variety in terms of structure.
But the polycarpa is very orange.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Your's almost doesn't look fully converted to submerged growth.
> Fully submerged I get this.
> 
> 
> ...


Then this must not be glandulosa as i have cut 4 shoots off that plant in the image, all look exactly like that in my images, ive had this plant well over 4 months with none stop growth. @Cavan allen i do not doubt your almighty ID's but are you sure this is in fact glandulosa?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

I brought a sample to two GWAPA meeting for auction and Cavan and I have discussed this twice.
Think we have even texted pics over this one even.
It is glandulosa, sold and labeled as Peruensis, some variant, but none the less glandulosa.
How different is it from different collection points I don't know.

What I have purchased labeled as glandulosa has melted to nothing in 36 hours.
This peruensis variety has held it's own as a supreme grower.
The peruensis is distributed from the Florida aquatics something that my LFS gets.

We may have the same plant, just a difference in our pics and lighting.

I have to go and trim for tomorrow's shipping, maybe be back later.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

My plant looks NOTHING like yours, in any way LOL i believe its gland. as well, so in final decision, what do you think/know it is? so i can give it a name? i was previously calling it glandulosa i just wanna make sure i got it right


Edit*
i take that back, its red. Rofl


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

If I were voting I'd call it glandulosa!
Variant and area where ever it is from, does it matter, you are growing it.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you


----------

